
Tree-Hugger: Source Code Mining for Human - rcshubhadeep
https://medium.com/codist-ai/introducing-tree-hugger-source-code-mining-for-human-b5fcd31bef55
======
ManoSinkosika
thanks!

~~~
rcshubhadeep
Very welcome :) The original author here. If you have any comments please do
share. Hope you will like this little one. We have plans to add support for
other languages and more APIs soon

